# My 1989 BATMOBILE build/Diorama



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

My 1/25 1989 BATMOBILE build. The model was airbrushed several different colors to reflect the effect seen in the first Tim Burton Batman film, The head rests for the seats in the cockpit were hollowed out and replaced with fabric, The model features "in scale" lighting from my friend Ralph Tenaglia of TENNACONTROLS(I can't say enough about Ralph's products! I used his standard 1/25 Car lighting kit), The light pattern switches via a reed switch and magnet, The on/off switch is hidden under the car, the Battery is replace by removing the Turbine nose on the car...this build will be part of a diorama. A Video and more pictures to come.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Here is my 1/25 Batmobile Diorama...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Your usual awesomeness, sir.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Chrisisall said:


> Your usual awesomeness, sir.


Many sincere and humble thanks my friend!


----------

